# Holding hex nuts in a pouch



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi fellows,

I'd like to ask those of you who shoot hex nuts - how do you hold the hex nut in your pouch? Asking because I have some weird experience that is maybe connected to stretching the pouch leather.

I guess the best position is this one.









But I can imagine somebody shoots like this, right?









The problem is that if I have a hole in my pouch, then how to position the hex nut there? It's not possible like on the first pic, because of the hole. I can't place the hex nut correctly, so I place corner into the hole. Then when the pouch is moving forward AND the hex nut leaves the pouch, I guess that the edge of the hole causes a little strike of the hex nut which results in hex nut flying in other way.

Hex nut in a pouch with a hole (just to be sure we understand each other )


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I do it like the first one.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

ash said:


> I do it like the first one.


Ok do you shoot with hext nuts?

With hole or without? Are you consistenly accurate with hext nuts?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't notice much difference in accuracy between hex nuts and balls. My shooting is perhaps not accurate enough to notice the difference! :lol:

But I only use hex nuts for can chopping, so maybe it's not enough of a challenge in accuracy.

All my pouches have a centre hole. I don't let the corner of the nut go into the hole. Mainly to avoid it causing the hole to grow or tear.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I have found they can be very accurate, or very wild and go anywhere, all depending upon placement in the pouch.

The hex nut I have found MUST be perfectly centered with a flat side down, then they always fly true and straight.

Any other even slight deviation, or imperfection, causes wild, go anywhere, very dangerous flight paths.

They can be so accurate when placed perfectly, that I have filled the center of half of mine with lead; and these are devastation on a massive scale at over 35 grams each, and with my strongest bands flying at 250 FPS.

Does over 100 Ft/lbs ring any bells ?.....

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like to hold my nuts in the pouch like the first pic. :blush:


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok, thanks guys. As Aussie Alan pointed, slight variation of how the hex nut is hold might cause wild flight.

Treefork, with hole or without?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Without hole


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> I have found they can be very accurate, or very wild and go anywhere, all depending upon placement in the pouch.
> 
> The hex nut I have found MUST be perfectly centered with a flat side down, then they always fly true and straight.
> 
> ...


 picture would be nice, so there'll be no misunderstanding.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Mr. Green, what's unclear? You mean the flat side down? I guess it's as on my first picture. Grip is great (as the hex nut is flat) and it sits good in the pouch.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

first pic is how i shoot them, when i do.

stej- i dont know hold you shoot with. but ive noticed from experience,

shooting hammer grip the hex nuts fly straighter than being shot gangter style.

think of it as a tire rolling down hill when shot hammer style, wobbly, but still

in a somewhat straight line.

where as with gangster, it sorta knuckles and drops off at different levels.

with a 45* hold (between gangster and hammer) it kinda arcs and drops like a curved

baseball pitch. i think wind or air going through the hole plays a big part, and the way

you shoot it determines it also.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I use nuts, and lead filled nuts. Often when shooting them they will curve, Im guessing 5% of the shots curve and i think its spinning off axis.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If the pouch is too long and or too soft the pouch can return the shot to you. 2.5 inch in overall length is safer And width should not be greater than .75 Iinch.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

His first picture, but my pouches are a fair bit shorter and somewhat stiffer leather.

Cheers Aussie Allan In Thailand


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> His first picture, but my pouches are a fair bit shorter and somewhat stiffer leather. Cheers Aussie Allan In Thailand


I had a very bad experience with a hex head blow back that got hung up in a 3 inch by 1 inch soft pouch and fortunately I lost that finger nail and not a tooth. Im a Chicken and stopped shooting them.


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> I have found they can be very accurate, or very wild and go anywhere, all depending upon placement in the pouch.
> 
> The hex nut I have found MUST be perfectly centered with a flat side down, then they always fly true and straight.
> 
> ...


I think a video is in order, love to see these lil WMD's going


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Video unlikely, as it need my wife doing it; like as likely, as hens teeth.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Allen,

Would you be kind enough to post a picture of the cotton string attached to the hex nuts? I think I see what you are describing, but want to make sure.

That would be very helpful of doable.

Thanks so much!!

Terry


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool, done deal, see pics below.

Note the placement of the string, so as that a flat side alway strikes dead flat, to not possibly deflect but penetrate, and break bones.

At dead on 30 grams each, and from the flat trajectory without a proper working chrony; but a pretty dang good estimate; lets say around 300 FPS, from my power setup.

These are going to strike with some considerable force.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome!! That's actually slightly different than what I envisioned. The pictures bring a couple more questions: what length string are you now using and how many pieces? Saw some post you mention 6" or so and some different (going from memory on this). Another--are you still shooting/holding in the pouch with one of the six sides flat or hole part flat? I did read all the posts and see pictures someone had over the past few months and the way I read all the comments it was one of the six flat sides.

Did you melt and pour your lead or just hammer into place?

Just this today when I got home from work, I shot a few times on a natural walnut fork I made a few 3/8's and some 5/16's and compared to steel balls. They were pretty accurate--for me!! At least consistent! With the lead, it's easy to see how they could pack a punch. Looking forward to putting some stronger bands on the fork soon.

Gotta love technology, sharing info with someone on the other side of the world!!

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool, I use 4 X 8 and a half inch cotton string only.

Never any non natural material string.

There are 4 pieces of string each hex nut.

The half inch is super glued, so there is exactly 4 inches of free loose cotton tails each side; before I place the hex nuts on a fine very DRY sand bed, then pour molten lead into the hole until full.

If you work in metric, it is up to you to do any conversion exactly, okay.

I reverse load them in the pouch, using the exact opposite flat side of the hex nut, in the exact center of the pouch.

Not sideways in the pouch but vertically, if you held you slingshot vertically; which I do not; I hold it gangster style, sideways.

Therefore, held this way the hex nut would be horizontal to the ground, if you get what I mean.

I actually load from the ground, so the hex nut is facing directly down, dead center of the pouch, but backward, so the strings are away from me.

This can become tedious, and dang hard work.

But it ensures they fly true, and straight every time.

Remember to always release smoothly, as if just continuing to draw, as you release pressure on your fingers slightly.

Cheers Allan


----------

